# best red led emitter



## miczim (Mar 26, 2009)

I recently purchase a flashlight with a focusing aspheric lens. I really like the light. I have full control over the size of my spot. I can illuminated trees in the field across from my house at 150 yards. 

According to the listed specifications the installed led is a "P4". Now, what I want do is put in a red led. I installed a Luxeon III lambertion emitter and was disappointed at the output. I made sure that I was putting at least 1000ma through the emitter.

Could someone recommend a red led that has a more focused throw? I need to have a red emitter that has a more focused forwared throw. I noticed a lot of people use the Cree XR-E emitters. However Cree does not make the XR-E in red. Do you think a Cree XR-C emitter would work? I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 26, 2009)

It uses a Cree XR-E emitter of the P4 flux bin.

The XR-C does come in red and should work, but it is only rated up to 700 mA. The smaller die size should compensate for the lower output. Red is less visible to the eye then other colors, so it might still seem dim. Maybe a wide angle red laser will suit your needs better.


----------



## gswitter (Mar 26, 2009)

There's also the Luxeon K2 in red. On paper it's output is rated higher than the XR-C, but the narrower viewing angle of the Cree may work better in that host.


----------



## Nos (Mar 26, 2009)

I used this one, its brighter than any K2 or Rebel or Cree you can find at moment
http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Powe...3.5W-Emitter--P4-Version--LT-1162_121_78.html


----------



## miczim (Apr 8, 2009)

After doing some tests with a red Luxeon III (lambertian dome), I believe I'm going to purchase a red Cree XR-C. Because I'm working with an aspheric lens, I want a led that is very forward focused. I know people use the Cree XR-E for aspheric lens, but I don't think Cree makes a red XR-E.

Q: What is the main difference between the Cree XR-C and XR-E? 

Q: Do you think the XR-C would have a better foward focus than a Luxeon III emitter.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Apr 8, 2009)

miczim said:


> After doing some tests with a red Luxeon III (lambertian dome), I believe I'm going to purchase a red Cree XR-C. Because I'm working with an aspheric lens, I want a led that is very forward focused. I know people use the Cree XR-E for aspheric lens, but I don't think Cree makes a red XR-E.
> 
> Q: What is the main difference between the Cree XR-C and XR-E?
> Die size and current handling capability. smaller die, handles less current.
> ...



I have one of those as well and am thinking about putting a higher bin warmer LED in it. Are you going to improve the heat transfer of this light? I'm thinking thermal epoxy or something around the edge of the star where it (barely) contacts the body


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 8, 2009)

More contact the better.

As answered by bshanahan, the XR-C has a smaller die size and handles less current(which also means less output) but has a narrower beam due to the smaller die size.

The XR-E and XR-C should have similar emitting patterns.


----------



## lightforce2 (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been experimenting with highly focusable red leds for night time shooting

At this stage I've only used cree XR-C's

Light 1. is a Tiablo A9 body & a Tiablo Aspherical lens mounted to a telescopic sight, emmitter is a Cree XR-C with a 17mm base direct driven from a 18650 LiFePo4 battery. I used about a meter of wire between the battery & led as a method of creating a little resistance. This light is still over-driven too much on a full battery, so I'm not sure how long the emitter will last but so far so good. more runtime testing needed.

Light 2. Tiablo A9 X Dereelight DBS hybrid & is hand held. It consists of a Tiablo A9 body & smooth reflector, again the original circuits were removed, and a DBS 3SD pill was soldered to the brass ground ring of the Tiablo, the Led was removed from the DBS pill and the 2 wires were extended about 30mm through the holes in the heatsink, a Cree XR-C Red 17mm Led was fitted to the front of the heatsink as per standard.
The battery used is also an 18650 LiFePo4. 
Current draw is - High mode = 1100ma/h, Med mode = 330ma/h, & Low mode = 60ma/h
If a standard Li-ion battery >4.2v is used the input voltage is to high and the DBS will not regulate & go into direct drive pushing the current to the emitter to over 2 amps . It seems with the lower f.v of the red Cree the circuit need a lower voltage to work corectly, I found >3.5v would go into dd, <3.5v and the circuit would regulate well for about 50 minutes then start droping, hence the use of LiFePo4's

Perhaps a restor between the battery & circuit may enable regular Li-Ion (LiCo) to be used ? any ideas?

cheers


----------



## Pacecar (Apr 9, 2009)

Does anyone know how the mini sniper hawg red LED (180 lumens; 18650) is built?


----------



## miczim (Apr 13, 2009)

Pacecar said:


> Does anyone know how the mini sniper hawg red LED (180 lumens; 18650) is built?



My guess would be this. I believe it is an ULTRAFIRE C2 with a red cree emitter.


----------



## lightforce2 (Apr 13, 2009)

miczim said:


> My guess would be this. I believe it is an ULTRAFIRE C2 with a red cree emitter.


 
Yep, a fairly cheap host fitted with a red emitter of unknown brand or specs specs. Looks to have an OP reflector that would be OK for close up usage such as bows, doesn't look so good for long range use


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 13, 2009)

Nos said:


> I used this one, its brighter than any K2 or Rebel or Cree you can find at moment
> http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Powe...3.5W-Emitter--P4-Version--LT-1162_121_78.html


 
Nice emitter.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Apr 23, 2009)

cree chip in that ssc emitter shown earlier. I saw a cheap-looking 3-chip emitter on dx a few days ago with the trapezoidal inverse pyramid chips...


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jun 28, 2009)

Nos said:


> I used this one, its brighter than any K2 or Rebel or Cree you can find at moment
> http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Powe...3.5W-Emitter--P4-Version--LT-1162_121_78.html




Does anyone have a link to purchase this exact same product in the United States?


----------



## DM51 (Jun 29, 2009)

This thread is about emitters, not the flashlights that use them, so I'm moving it from LED Flashlights to LED.


----------



## HarryN (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi - did you buy a RED or RED / ORANGE Lux III?

The R/O is what you want - it is so much brighter for the same power.

http://www.futureelectronics.com/en...hiftedSearch|*LXHL/-PH09*|1|,Ny:True,Nea:True

I purchased a light made with a pretty bright one from photon fanatic. With the correct optical or reflector setup, it is quite a blinder at 1 amp.

There are some things to keep in mind though about red power LEDs, the thermal pad is a little different electrically than a white, and there is greater loss of light with temperature, so heat spreading is even more important than in white LED use.


----------



## Changchung (Jul 5, 2009)

I always use this K2 Here It is very bright...


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 6, 2009)

Changchung, PM sent.


----------



## McCoy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lightforce2,

I've been trying to search for a viable option for a weapons mounted light that would produce usable light up to 100+ yards for night time operations using a Red Emitter. I would be interested in your findings and was wondering if you could post some night time beam shots of your current setups?


----------



## CKOD (Apr 26, 2011)

McCoy, what sort of illumination do you need at the 100 yards? Are you trying to see stuff with the naked eye? A scope? And what sort of size/weight limitations do you have? Willing to modify something, or want to stick with a stock light? 

Currently, if you want a red emitter, the XR-E in red, SST-90 and CBT-40, or Luxeon Rebel, SSC P4 are your main choices. An aspheric + XR-E or rebel or P4 should provide a light useful for a scope, if you want something broader, a SST-90 with a decent sized reflector should give good throw but cover a broader area. 

If you want something in a 2x CR123 light formfactor, obviously the SST and CBT leds wont suit you that well, but if having something mag light sized mounted isnt an issue, then they would be good candidates. You could even cut down the mag light, add a connector and external battery back, either on you, or on the stock of the rifle to maintain balance. A 1-2D sized mag wouldnt be that bad compared to other filtered incan spotlights Ive seen in sportsman guide etc...


----------

